# Observations from vacation



## Timber (Jul 21, 2013)

I just got back from vacation on the Oregon coast, over the course of which I encountered probably 20 different displays of CP soap for sale in various gift shops, boutiques, specialty groceries and farmer's markets.  There were wide variations in packaging, all the way from single color cigar bands with scotch tape, to pre-printed cardboard boxes, to shrink wrap, to fully-wrapped in fancy paper with foil stickers, ribbons etc.  Bar weights ranged from probably under 3 oz to well over 6. Prices ranged from $5 to $8/bar.  

However, the following things were true in almost every case:
1. The bars were rough cut, not evenly shaped and not beveled on the edges.  Lots of wrinkles from plastic wrap mold liners.
2. There were no animal fats used at all, no lard, no tallow. 
3. There were no fancy tops, no ITP swirls, no tiger stripes, no pencil lines, no glitter.  I did see two bars with contrasting layers.
4. No bright dye colors.  Mostly single-color natural muted tones.
5. The soaps were all very hard and had apparently been drying a long time. Whether that happened mostly during initial cure or sitting on the store shelf, I don't know.
6. "Food-type" scents were rare, with cinnamon and orange accounting for most of those.  Herbal scents were most common by far, especially lavender and sage.

I asked one consignment shop owner how the soap was selling and she couldn't recall selling any at all.  On the other hand, a guy at a farmers market said he was doing $500 a day.  I'm not sure what any of this means, but it was interesting to see what was out there for sale.


----------



## Sapwn (Jul 21, 2013)

Very interesting Timber.
But why do you think that much of a difference between the two shops?
One is selling nothing, the other one huge quantity.
What was the main difference of these two shops ?


----------



## Timber (Jul 21, 2013)

The one was a junk/antique store with 3 different small soap displays amidst the clutter.  The displays only had 3-4 bars each and no signs etc.  The other guy had a booth at a farmer's market with large signage, lots of attractive product out on the tables and lots of foot traffic.  Plus he was there to sell his soap and answer questions etc.  Most of the in-store displays were small and unattended.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 21, 2013)

Interesting market research! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jul 21, 2013)

That is interesting.  I would have thought the little shops along the coast would be doing much better.  It's very much a tourist place, that's the main reason I go to the coast it to spend money. 
So where did you go Walport ,Lincoln City, Tillamook???


----------



## savonierre (Jul 21, 2013)

Interesting observation, maybe they need to "push" the soap a little like the guy at the market would be doing.


----------



## Timber (Jul 21, 2013)

Pepsi Girl said:


> That is interesting.  I would have thought the little shops along the coast would be doing much better.  It's very much a tourist place, that's the main reason I go to the coast it to spend money.
> So where did you go Walport ,Lincoln City, Tillamook???



Yes, Lincoln City, Tillamook, Garibaldi, Manzanita.  I didn't ask about sales everywhere I went, so maybe some are doing well.  It was just interesting to see the kinds of things that were being offered for sale and the different levels of effort put into the presentation.


----------



## MOGal70 (Jul 22, 2013)

So the man at the Farmer's market was selling soaps that were plain also?  A part of the difference is that many of those who shop at a farmer's market are looking for and expecting quality. While those shopping at a flea/antique market are just expecting a good deal.


----------



## Timber (Jul 22, 2013)

His soaps were not fancy colored, but they were nicely shrinkwrapped with full-color labels.  He also had scent tester samples in mesh bags for each type of soap, as well as lip balms and hand creams on display.


----------



## DeeAnna (Jul 22, 2013)

I think it was Alchemy & Ashes who said a soap maker can do all the pretty swirls you want, but it all boils down to scent -- if it doesn't smell good, it won't sell, no matter how amazing it looks. I have also learned from other soap makers that soap that is too attractive may never get used; it gets set out just "for pretty". Which is exactly what I don't want people to do to my soaps. I admire the amazing artists who use soap as an art medium, but I'm not one of them; I want to make soap that people will use and enjoy getting clean with. That said, I do think a tidy presentation speaks for a lot -- I like to cut my soaps evenly, bevel the edges, brush off the crumbs, and package nicely. Thanks for the market "intel", Timber -- the info and insights are much appreciated.


----------



## Marilyna (Jul 22, 2013)

Appreciate it, too. I don't get out much and I do very little shopping or traveling.

I wonder if the lack of animal fats was because of the area?


----------



## Timber (Jul 22, 2013)

Marilyna said:


> I wonder if the lack of animal fats was because of the area?



Could be, folks tend to be on the "green" side over there


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Jul 23, 2013)

Timber said:


> Could be, folks tend to be on the "green" side over there


And that my dear is why I stay on the east side of the state! ;-)


----------



## robtr31 (Jul 23, 2013)

was in super market in town today, looked at some home made soaps in boxes for sale they looked old and had yellow dos? on edges and side, more then one, they are a big company that sell homemade soap and stuff. almost temped to e-mail the company and tell them about this, not in bad way, just so they know, but they may think i'm being mean, doesn't look good for other crafters and the industry, if customers think that is what to expect from homemade soap , that's why I was thinking selling one day, I would put soap in shrink wrap with open ends with label in middle


----------



## Timber (Jul 24, 2013)

Is there contact info for the soap maker on the soap packaging?  If you feel like the quality is a real issue, you might start with a friendly "Hey, I just noticed this and thought you would want to know" type of note to the maker first.  I know if it was my product, I would appreciate that approach instead of someone going to the market owner over my head without any warning.


----------



## gratia (Jul 29, 2013)

Funny, the discription pretty much sums up what my soaps look like.  I have a rough top and do not bevel although my soaps are even cut with a cutter.  I don't use tape or colors.  My customers love it and comment on the look all the time.  Maybe it is my location?


----------

